
Timers and time management in the Linux kernel, Part 7 - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/Timers/timers-7.md
======
Mellowcandle
I've seen the this kernel documentation project emerging a while ago. It's
truly amazing how open source can be used to write a book.

Awsome work!

~~~
gajjanag
Unrelated to the post, but another illustration of a great open source book
effort is the Stacks Project on algebraic geometry and algebraic stacks:
[http://stacks.math.columbia.edu/](http://stacks.math.columbia.edu/).

------
balou
You may want to browse the rendered version of it:
[https://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-
insides/content/Timers/timers...](https://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-
insides/content/Timers/timers-7.html)

